# how do you stop arrow rattle in a leather back quiver



## swamprat (Apr 29, 2004)

hmmm??? There are speciality back quivers for broadhead hunting arrows that fit tightly in and protect the blades and yourself. But, I cannot imagine putting hunting arrows in a loose back quiver anyway.

I use my back quiver for arrow storage when stump shooting or Three D shooting, but then use my attached Great Northern Bow Quiver when hunting. The arrows are right there and don't get all caught up in branches above you when walking the path.

What do you think?


----------



## the Razorhead (Jun 4, 2003)

You need a back quiver that has a pull through the center, that squishes the mouth of the quiver closed. It will look like a divider, but it will have some kind of toggle on it.


----------



## jason7 (May 11, 2004)

I guess I just like the feel of the tradition of carying them on my back.I have had sugestions of putting foam in the bottom of the quiver and one guy told me to put oatmeal in the bottom.I hunt rain or shine so oatmeal was out.tried the foam,but it only lasts for a short time.drawstring might work,but I like to have my arrows easily avaliable in case I walk up on a animal and need a shot or a second shot.The towel works pretty well.When I pull an arrow the towel falls out.Also works nice for clean up after field dressing.any other ideas??


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I haven't hunted with a back quiver for several years but I remember it was important that the quiver conformed to your back and somewhat collapse on the shafting, keeping things fairly quiet. Also, when I heard my arrows rustling around in my back quiver, I knew I was walking like a city slicker and not hunting. If you're walking carefully and quietly, the arrows stay quiet. It's somewhat of an artform, I guess. I suspect many more deer are spooked by people walking too fast and too carelessly than by arrows rustling in a back quiver. 

I did make and use leather socks on my broadheads to keep them sharp with good success. Never had one come up on a drawn arrow. I did this after trying grass, foam and other stuff. Otherwise, you generally have to re-sharpen your broadheads twice a day if you're moving all/most of the time to keep them sharp. Re-sharpening is fun around a campfire with like minded souls and is a good excuse for a break from still-hunting.


----------



## jason7 (May 11, 2004)

Your rite about walking too fast,I catch myself all of the time.And you are definetly rite about sharpening your broadheads around the campfire.There is nothing like it.It gives you a feeling of confidence,pride and a lot of peace of mind.Only certain people can understand.I might try the leather socks.thanks


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Jason, I have gone with a bottom delivery quiver. I glued a biece of leather to a chunk of dense foam and that rides in the bottom pf my quiver. I stick the tips of my broad heads into the foam and leather. The leather gives the foam some longevity.
The top of my quiver has some wool and rabbit hide glued into act as dampers for the fletch end.

Russ do the tip socks fall off as you retrive the arrow or do you have to manually remove it befor shooting.?

gd


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The leather socks slip off the broadheads as I pull them from the quiver. I've never had one make it out of the quiver. I make the socks by sewing, OK - my wife sews, folded pieces of fairly stiff calf hide leather in a V shape. It only works with 2 edged broadheads, of course. I put all the broadheads together in a bundle and put them in the quiver at one time. I can draw an arrow and return it to the quiver without too much trouble but it won't be protected as much as it was with a sock on it. This seems to keep the broadheads pretty sharp and I only have to touch them up now and then and mostly the arrow or two I've pulled out for close encounters. I guess the leather socks stop some rattling but that's not the reason I use them. Lastly, my buddies seem to like them too and this makes for some attrition. They make a good home made gift.


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

I was fortunate that when I was a youngster I knew Howard Hill as a personal friend for about 10 years before he moved back to Alabama and what he did was take Oatmeal and put it in the bottom of the Quiver to cover the BH's. It keeps them quiet and also from getting dull.


----------



## ghostdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks Russ.


gd


----------



## 45-70cannon (Feb 10, 2004)

The Razorehad has it right. If the quiver is close to a (golf bag) like mine, you put a hole just under the collar and put a draw tie through it. that way you can pull it tight when it is on your back, making the arrows super quiet.




45-70


----------



## jason7 (May 11, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## guywitheyebrows (Sep 23, 2015)

using some of these! was going to post a huge post about my new quiver build with a buncha questions, but i guess i'll make that another thread. thanks for the ideas guys (inactive though you may be)!!


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

That question crossed my mind when I didn't have the back quiver. Once I had it, I realized the arrows don't rattle because they are hold tight by collapsing cylinder of the quiver following my anatomy if it is properly used. Using a piece of carpet at the bottom of the quiver to protect the leather from broadhead punching through is used but I don't see the need for it. What I found tricky is having 3 blade broadhead to take out from a back quiver, not the rattling.

Read more about back quiver in hunting conditions here: https://tradbow.com/hunting-back-quiver/


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

One way would be to ditch the back quiver altogether.


----------



## ButchMo (Apr 21, 2017)

Draven has the right of it. Some others are giving advice on something they know nothing about. A good fitted backquiver works great. Check this out. A very knowledgeable article.
https://tradbow.com/hunting-back-quiver/


----------

